# asiakokonaisuus



## herut

Miten kääntäisitte asiakokonaisuuden englanniksi? Esimerkkilauseesta käyköön: "Opiskelijan tulee hallita useita asiakokonaisuuksia saadakseen hyvän arvosanan."  En oikein keksi mitään toimivaa.

Kiitos etukäteen!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ei tule minullakaan mieleen mitään tavallista sanontaa. Mahtaako sellaista ollakaan? Ei kaikissa kielissä aina ole automaattisesti vastinetta kaikkien muiden kielten sanoille. Mieleeni tulee Neil Hardwickin lausahdus vuosien takaa: "Minä en tiedä, mitä 'painopistealue' on englanniksi, ja olen vakuuttunut, ettei se suomen kielessäkään tarkoita mitään, koska pisteellä ei ole pinta-alaa eikä se täten voi muodostaa aluetta."

GOM


----------



## Hakro

Ehdottaisin _theme entirety_ (aihekokonaisuus). Sitä näkyy käytetyn mm. Ammattikorkeakoulun opinto-ohjelman selostuksessa www.tokem.fi/TIEDOSTOT/soster/2006_2007_ops_engl.doc ja eräissä muissa samantyyppisissä yhteyksissä.


----------



## herut

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Ei tule minullakaan mieleen mitään tavallista sanontaa. Mahtaako sellaista ollakaan? Ei kaikissa kielissä aina ole automaattisesti vastinetta kaikkien muiden kielten sanoille.
> 
> GOM



Kokonaisuutta (merkityksessä "esitys oli toimiva kokonaisuus") olen vuosien saatossa usein pyöritellyt, eikä sille tosiaan oikein ikinä tunnu löytyvän suoraa käännöstä. "Automaattista" vastinetta en tosin ollutkaan hakemassa vaan toimivaa käännöstä.

Tuo _theme entirety _tuntuu minusta aika suoralta käännöslainalta, joka lienee harvinainen Suomen ulkopuolella.

Kiitos kommenteista - yritän jotain keksiä...


----------



## Hakro

herut said:


> Tuo _theme entirety _tuntuu minusta aika suoralta käännöslainalta, joka lienee harvinainen Suomen ulkopuolella.


En osaa arvioida sanonnan yleisyyttä, mutta sitä näyttää käytetyn yhdysvaltalaisilla, kanadalaisilla, uusiseelantilaisilla, hollantilaisilla ja itävaltalaisilla sivustoilla.


----------



## herut

Toki, mutta 19 osumaa googlessa on erittäin vähän, ja itävaltalaista ja suomalaista sivustoa lukuunottamatta nuo osumat ovat lähinnä siansaksaa...


----------

